# Nautical names for upcoming kids... Ideas?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been trying to stick to nautical names for kids from Pearl. Her registered name is Tualatin Acres D. Black Pearl. I named her doeling from last year Jolie Rouge (meaning "pretty red", which is what the French used to call red pirate flags.) I called her buckling Flying Dutchman, whom I sold to Northfork Nigerians as a breeding buck. 

So, I am trying to think of anything to do with the ocean, pirates, ship names, etc. I do admit that I am toying with the idea of Jack Sparrow if she had a buck worthy boy...but I doubt I will leave any bucks in tact this year. It is much harder to think of feminine names along these theme lines!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

What about Heart Of the Ocean?

Krakken, something pretty for that..

Calypso?

Ummm for pearl cant you also do stones?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres a BUNCH of pirate names!

http://www.piratenames.net/female-pirate-names.html


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Jolley Roger seems like a good one?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

what about Eight Bells? <Eight Belles for a doe>

Eight bells are rung at the end of one sailors watch...and the beginning of the next sailors watch. Eight Bells rang and all is well...

There is also a famous painting by Winslow Homer called Eight Bells...

Eight Belles was also a famous filly, whom i absolutely adored, she was a very very brave, beautiful girl.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I was born and raised in SoCal so how about: Beachcomber, Catalina (Island), Sand dollar, Sandpiper, Sea Star (real name for a starfish), Urchin, Kelpie (Irish legend). Star of India is a restored 18th(?) century ship moored in San Diego Harbor.
Ok that's all I've got.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pieces of eight. Blackbeard
Boulion. Buckaneer 
Cabin fever. 
Jolly Roger 
Ingot
Wench


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Helmie! I actually know a girl named Helmie! Her dads a commercial fisherman.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are some names my family and I came up with:

Columbus, Magellan, or any other famous seamen
Ship names like Mayflower, Nina, Pinta, and Santa Maria
Pathfinder, Pathfinder of the Seas
Viking
Oceana, Oceanus
Sea Dragon
Davy Jones
Admiral, Captain, Skipper
Stormalong
Compass Rose
Coral


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ann Bonney and Grace O'Malley are great names for a doe, both were famous pirate captains. Grace O'Malley would be good for a red doe, since she was Irish.

For bucks/wethers, Calico Jack is a good one (remember Capt. Jack's flag in POTC? Yeah, that was Calico's real jolly roger), Morgan, Bartholomew, Pieces of Eight, Pirate's Code, No Quarter Given, Keelhaul, Parley (par-lay), Davy Jones, etc. etc. I've got about a bajillion more, if you need them.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Davey Jones

Bootstrap Bill

Captain...add any name to it

Treasure

Peg Leg..call her peg for short

Compass

Privateer

Shivr m'timbers

Cannon

Plank Walker

Admiral of the Black

Black Jack -a leather tankard

Blimey

Bounty

Buccaneer

Clipper

Doubloon

Fathom

Galloen

GangPlank

Jib

Ship-shape

Jack-tar -sailer

Land Lubber

Lass

Poppet

Parley

Lee

Man-of-War

Nipper -short lenght of rope used to bind an anchor cable

Nipperkin -small cup or drink

Rum Runner

Squall

Scallywag

Starboard

Seagull or Gull

That should get you started :laugh:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

How about Harbor--could be a buck or doe name...like Pearl Harbor or it could be Pearl's Harbor--especially since the mom's name is Pearl. Just my thought


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

The Lady of the Mercians - Eldest daughter of Alfred the Great of England. Became the military leader of the Anglo-Saxons after her husband's death in battle against the Danes in 911. Took command of the fleets to rid the seas of the Viking raiders.

Jeanne-Louise de Belleville - The "Lioness of Brittany". A French woman who became a pirate to avenge the execution of her husband. Attacked only French vessels.

The Red Lady - One of the most cunning pirates of the sixteenth century who never revealed her identity. She commonly disguised herself as a singer or an entertainer to be brought on ships and once the crew ever advance on her or leave her by herself she would take her disguise off having a top, pants and her weapons underneath. She would then immediately kill all aboard the ship and sail to sea.

Anne Dieu-le-Veut aka Marie-Anne and Marianne - Caribbean pirate and later based in Mississippi after Tortuga was closed down. Dieu-Le-Veut was a nickname meaning "God wills it" and given to her as it seemed anything she wanted God gave her. Married to a pirate, Anne challenged pirate Laurens de Graaf to a duel after he killed her husband in 1683. He refused and she became his common law wife, fighting by his side and sharing command.

Better yet - here is the entire wikipedia link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_in_piracy#Viking_Age_and_Medieval_pirates :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness! So many excellent names! You guys are amazing! I especially like the ones with historical significance. I probably wouldn't use Jolly Roger... "Jolie Rogue", a name I have used, is actually believe to be the basis for Jolly Roger as non-French could not pronounce the term correctly and it morphed in Jolly Roger.

I really like these ones in particular that everyone suggested:

The Red Lady
Pearl Harbor (Why didn't I think of that?! Lol)
Poppet
Galleon
Calico Jack (I like that a lot better than Jack Sparrow...might hold this name for a buck if I keep any intact.)
Compass Rose
Pathfinder
Mayflower
Pieces of Eight
Wench (Saucy Wench..Lol)
Eight Bells
Heart of the Ocean

My mare's name is Calypso, so I passed on that idea after watching the movies. She is named after the Calypso in Greek mythology.

Thanks guys! I am now well armed... I'll have some more on hand for next year too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad you have a bunch of names! Now you have to make sure and use them ALL!! lol


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Sailor 
Shell (names of shells)


----------

